# February Fishing Special by Captain Harold Dworaczyk



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

The month of February can be challenging but the rewards of those dedicated fishermen can be fulfilling. Reading the water, weather and sliding across the mud filled bottom of the marsh lakes is what we live for in order to put our hands on a trophy size trout.

First take a read of the water- we are looking for stained water associated with bait activity. Wind on most days is a given, so use it to your advantage and focus on windward shorelines that offer less matted grass and more broken bottom zones. Water depth is not a compelling factor in the lakes since most in our area are consistent with 1-3 ft water.

Next, you must take into account current weather conditions and just as important those conditions from the previous day. Strong passing frontal systems can and will affect feeding cycle dramatically. The bite or feed window may be later in the day following a warming period, so be sure to exercise all of your patients before choosing another area. It is not uncommon to find me fishing the same 200-300 yd stretch of water for 4-6 hours anticipating a bite. The one constant this time of the year is where you will find these fish, and that is over the mud. Whether it is a mud flat, mud shell mud grass the common denominator is mud. Knowing the bottom structure will now help the angler eliminate other areas quickly and put in the proper zones to maximize your catch.

Lure presentation, types of lures and color patterns will change from day-to-day and even by the hour. Most anglers have their go to lures or colors. By all means chunk what you have the most confident in catching fish, but be open to change. During these early spring months the habitat in which these fish live in undergoes extreme changes in water temperatures, water levels and wind direction. Therefore matching the right lure for the conditions that exist is a must and the only way of mastering this is by spending time on the water.

I have the following February dates available-

February 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 12, 13, 14, 15, 29

*FEBRUARY FISHING SPECIAL*
No matter if you're hunting for that lifetime trophy trout, or wanting to entertain customers or friends, Bay Flats Lodge is offering a *February Fishing Special* that includes overnight lodging, wonderful meals by Chef Austin, Grill Master Sherman and our wonderful staff to include a hot breakfast by Stephanie while each evening you will be waited on by Lori and Audrey.

For more information or when booking with Angie, please call- use the following discount code for the February Fishing Special Code #HD0737. 
Captain Harold Dwoarczyk
1-888-677-4868

ARE YOU READY? http://www.bayflatslodge.com/news.php?action=report_display


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*More Pics*

Thanks


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*More*

Thanks


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)




----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*More*

thanks


----------

